# Dry sourdough of wholegrain rye



## Ari09

Hi everybody,

I urgently need to translate an ingredient of a crispbread of wholegrain rye into Finnish. The ingredient in question is "dry sourdough of wholegrain rye" and the suggestion I have for the Finnish version is "kuivatut hapatusta täysjyvärukiin". Could it be right?
You may find useful to know also the Swedish version, which is "torkad surdeg av fullkornsråg".

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

I consulted Wikipedia to find an explanation for 'sourdough". I think this is what you want: *täysjyvärukiin kuivattu taikinajuuri.*


----------



## Finland

Wouldn't it be rather "täysjyvärukiinen taikinajuuri" or "taikinajuuri täysjyvärukiista"? The genitive "täysjyvärukiin taikinajuuri" doesn't make sense to me, and taikinajuuri is by definition dry sourdough... In any case, Ari09's suggestion was not a translation but a machine-induced distortion of the English phrase.

HTH

S


----------



## Jyrkkä Jätkä

Suomenkieli mahdollistaa pitkät yhdyssanat, miksei:

täysjyväruisleipäjuuri

(leipäjuuri on tosiaan aina "kuivattu", se pitää herättää lämpöisen veden kanssa)


----------

